# Monday night trip



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone up for a trip to the rigs monday night into tuesday or a Tuesday trip out there? Have room for 2 more.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*fishing trip*

Cann't go monday, but if you go tuesday, would love to go ed


----------

